# [Tuto] Ajouter une espace fine sur son clavier Mac



## Max_Barel (7 Janvier 2011)

Si vous appréciez une typographie correcte en français, vous avez besoin d'utiliser une « espace fine insécable   » dans un certain nombre de cas  :

Comme séparateur de certaines ponctuation (;:!?«»). Ces caractères, dans ce post sont accolés à des espaces fines (là où je n'ai pas oublié !).
Comme séparateur de milliers dans les nombres.
Note: le féminin pour espace est la convention en typographie.

En dehors des logiciels de PAO spécialisés il n'est pas facile d'insérer ce caractère. Certains traitement de texte le gère sans forcément utiliser le bon caractère unicode. Dans ceux-ci, le plus approprié est le "Narrow No-Break Space" de code hexadécimal U+202F, décimal 8239. Il est possible mais assez malcommode de l'insérer avec la palette « visualiseur de caractères ».

Voici donc comment disposer de ce caractère sur votre clavier  :

Télécharger le fichier zip attaché à cet article ;
En le décompressant vous obtenez deux fichiers : _Français+fine insécable.icns_ et _Français+fine insécable.keylayout_ ;
Déplacer ces fichiers dans <votre "maison">/Bibliothèque/Keyboard Layouts ;
Terminer votre session et rouvrez la (ou redémarrer le Mac si vous préférez) ;
Dans les préférences système -> module langue et texte -> onglet Méthodes de saisie, cocher le clavier _Français + espace fine_. Si vous laissez plusieurs claviers actifs, cochez « Afficher le menu saisie dans la barre de menu »

Maintenant, sur votre clavier,

La barre d'espace produit l'espace normale, sécable ;
Avec la toucha Alt, la barre donne cette fameuse espace fine ;
Alt+Maj pour une espace insécable classique de largeur normale.
Cette configuration de clavier est basée sur la configuration standard _Français - numérique_. Si vous souhaitez partir d'une autre configuration, l'application Ukulele permet de le faire facilement.

*Les polices et l'affichage des espaces fines*

Les bons navigateurs web (Safari, Firefox) affichent correctement ces espaces, même si la police utilisée ne les inclue pas. Ils le font en substituant une police qui contient ce caractère (Apple Symbol). Mais pour afficher les fines dans d'autre applications (Mail, TextEdit, etc.) il faut s'assurer que la police utilisée comporte ce caractère. Parmi les polices standards, plusieurs le contiennent mais une seule, *Helvetica*, l'affiche avec une largeur non nulle. Ce qui gâche un peu l'effet ! Dans les polices installées avec Microsoft Office, _Microsoft Sans Serif_ est aussi capable.

Voici deux liens vers des polices libre d'utilisation qui l'affiche correctement (à installer dans le _Livre des Polices_) :
http://sourceforge.net/projects/dejavu/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxlibertine/

Pour finir, une poignée de liens vers des pages traitant du sujet :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espace_fine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_(punctuation)
http://covertprestige.info/html/espaces-unicode/

*Edit:* J'invite toute personne qui rencontre une police de caractère gérant correctement la fine (dimension, sécabilité) à en faire mention dans ce post. Il est assez difficile de faire une recherche de police sur ce critère, donc une compilation peut servir.
Ci-dessous un lien vers une liste de polices. Mais toutes ne sont pas en libre usage.
http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/202f/fontsupport.htm


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Merci .


----------



## Max_Barel (12 Janvier 2011)

*Important*
Après quelques temps d'utilisation de ce clavier personnalisé, je viens de découvrir un problème&#8239;: quand le système affiche un dialogue pour vous demander le mot de passe administrateur, ou votre mot de passe de trousseau, le clavier repasse dans un mode standard (américain par défaut) et refuse d'utiliser la configuration perso.

Il est donc indispensable de *garder le clavier français d'origine* dans la liste et d'afficher le menu saisie dans la barre de menu pour pouvoir basculer entre eux.

*Pense-bête*: si le système vous refuse votre mot de passe, vérifier s'il n'est pas passé en clavier américain! Dans ce cas sélectionner le clavier français standard pour saisir votre mot de passe. Le clavier revient automatiquement sur le _Français + espace fine_ quand le dialogue se ferme.

Enfin, et pour cette raison, je ne vous conseille pas de mettre une espace fine dans votre mot de passe.


----------



## Gébé38 (6 Septembre 2011)

Il semblerait que la procédure indiquée de fonctionne pas avec l'application mail !


----------



## Max_Barel (6 Septembre 2011)

On arrive à le faire fonctionner dans Mail.app, mais il faut choisir une police adaptée. Je mentionne dans le post original la police Helvetica. Je viens juste de tester à nouveau OK. Je ne me souviens pas quelle est la police par défaut de Mail pour le corps des message.

De toute façon, dans un mail c'est discutable car on ne contrôle pas avec quelle police le message sera affiché chez le destinataire.


----------



## vincentd1618 (9 Avril 2013)

Dommage que l'on ne puisse plus télécharger le fichier. (


----------



## Max_Barel (9 Avril 2013)

vincentd1618 a dit:


> Dommage que l'on ne puisse plus télécharger le fichier. (


Oui, le lien semble HS. J'ai mis le fichier en ligne ici.


----------



## vincentd1618 (11 Avril 2013)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Judas68fr (11 Avril 2013)

merci pour cette information, c'est valable pour d'autres langues également ? (je suis au Canada anglophone, les règles de typographies sont différentes)


----------



## Max_Barel (11 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas répondre sur les règles d'espace dans d'autres langues. La technique pour ajouter un caractère sur d'autre clavier fonctionne bien sûr, si besoin.


----------



## Jacques L (24 Août 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour cette info, je ne savais et n'avais pas trouvé comment placer des fines insécables. Avant d'être à la retraite, j'avais Xpress et InDesign et le problème ne se posait pas, depuis que je ne les ai plus, j'en était arrivé à ne pas mettre du tout d'espace avant un : 

En tout cas ça marche très bien, merci encore.


----------



## Hétérosapiens (28 Novembre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> &#8230;  j'en était arrivé à ne pas mettre du tout d'espace avant un :



Normalement, avant un ":" on met une espace normale&#8230; à moins que ça n'ait changé depuis que j'ai passé mon CAP de typographe &#8211; en 1962 :sleep:.

Mais ce que je considère comme invraisemblable c'est que le système ne mette pas systématiquement des espaces moyennes insécables avant les ! ? « » ; et entre les milliers. Et, également, des espace insécables entre les chiffres et les unités.


----------



## Jacques L (29 Novembre 2013)

Hétérosapiens a dit:


> Normalement, avant un ":" on met une espace normale à moins que ça n'ait changé depuis que j'ai passé mon CAP de typographe  en 1962 :sleep:.


hi hi, j'ai passé mon CAP de compositeur typo en 67  le nom est bien "Français + espace fine", mais dans la pratique, le système met une espace normale


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour





Hétérosapiens a dit:


> Mais ce que je considère comme invraisemblable c'est que le système ne mette pas systématiquement des espaces moyennes insécables avant les ! ? « » ; et entre les milliers. Et, également, des espace insécables entre les chiffres et les unités.


Il y a des _applications_ de PAO qui le font.


En revanche, il est tout-à-fait normal que le _système_ ne le fasse pas, parce que ce n'est pas son rôle.

En effet, les caractères d'espacement spéciaux ne sont pas requis dans toutes les situations ni pour tous les usages. Et même assez souvent, leur ajout automatique provoquerait une altération inacceptable de la mise en page ou de la syntaxe du document saisi, notamment lorsqu'il s'agit d'un document technique.


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2013)

Et quel logiciel de traitement de texte le fait automatiquement sur un Mac sans passer par la manip décrite ci-dessus ?


----------



## Max_Barel (31 Mars 2018)

7 ans après, retour sur ce post, en espérant que certains liront cet ajout pour corréler mon constat:
Je viens de m'apercevoir que Mac OS n'affiche plus les espaces fines ! Du moins dans les applications principales Safari, Mail, Pages… Il s'affiche encore dans Notes par exemple.
Cela m'avais échappé car j'ai mis en place des substitutions automatiques, sur le site web par exemple et je ne les vérifiait pas visuellement, négligence.
Je vais faire un rapport de bug à Apple, mais je ne sais pas leur dire depuis quel version du système c'est cassé. Je n'ai sous la main que High Sierra 10.13 et un ancien ordi qui ne peut pas évoluer au delà de Capitan 10.11. Sur ce dernier c'est cassé dans Safari (pas testé ailleurs).
Avez vous noté depuis quand c'est HS ?

P.S. Si un modérateur pouvait corriger le post initial (je n'y ai plus accès en édition) pour remplacer les _&#8239;_ qui sont maintenant rejetés depuis l'évolution du site, ce serait plus propre pour tous ceux qui tombent sur ce fil en cherchant "espace fine". Merci.

_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*J'ai corrigé, mais en mettant des espaces ordinaires : les espaces fines ne sont pas prises en compte. Au moins, ça rend le message plus lisible... *


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2018)

*Max*

J'étais tombé naguère par hasard sur le fil que tu as créé et qui m'avait vivement intéressé.

Par suite > je m'étais fabriqué avec «Ukelele» un clavier logique permettant avec un simple raccourci de clavier de frapper une _espace fine_ en particulier.

Hélas > je me suis avisé que Safari (notamment) n'affiche plus depuis plusieurs OS les _espaces fines_ et c'est avec un grand regret que je me suis mis à la frappe d'_espaces normales_ : une vraie misère !


----------

